# Gaggia Classic vs Delonghi Icona



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Right so my Delonghi Icona broke the other night ( perfect timing ) and I'm looking to get another espresso machine, hopefully a decent one as the Icona was/is a introductory machine.

I had my eye on the Rancilio Silivia but the price puts me off, looking at the Gaggia Classic but worried it's not that much of a bigger step from the Icona?

How much better is the Gaggia Classic than the Icona?

Thanks guys


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I went from a de'longhi to a classic.

All de'longhi are identical machines inside.

I would say it's quite a big step up, but the 58mm PF makes things a lot harder to get right consistently.

I would say it's still worthwhile getting a second hand classic, to be honest it's incomparable to a de'longhi.


----------



## paulbed4d (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm relatively new here so have little experience but my view is that a stock classic with a pressurised basket isnt going to be significantly different to your delonghi. where you will notice a difference is in the ability to upgrade the classic. once upgraded, even just with an unpressurised basket, you will notice a large difference. of course you will need good beans and a good grinder to get the most out of it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

sand133 said:


> I had my eye on the Rancilio Silivia but the price puts me off, looking at the Gaggia Classic but worried it's not that much of a bigger step from the Icona? How much better is the Gaggia Classic than the Icona? Thanks guys


If you are patient, you can pick up a second hand Silvia for a decent price and not lose much when and if you decide to upgrade. Classic is in a different class to the Icona - it's a pukka espresso machine with a three way solenoid which the Icona doesn't have.


----------



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

If I do go for the classic then I will also buy a unpressurised basket. I have a Hario Skerton which I love, would this be enough to make the leap? Thanks lads!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

sand133 said:


> If I do go for the classic then I will also buy a unpressurised basket. I have a Hario Skerton which I love, would this be enough to make the leap? Thanks lads!


I really get the silvia wand for it and learn to steam also ,will make your milk coffee soooo much sweeter ( in every sense of thew word. )


----------

